# Music as a drug



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not talking about binaural beats, but I feel Classical music is like a drug to me sometimes, especially Beethoven before. The dramatic arcs use to feel real good (Symphony 5 and 9 first movements). Stockhausen was against Aphex Twin using his music as a drug, but I feel all music can be that way. I have a weird obsession with disonnance, and I feel that is a drug to me, the sound of certain intervals and chords probably create certain chemical reactions in my brain. 

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique long had maybe the greatest effect on me and still does. its staggered rhythms. Bach’s Toccata and Fugue on organ especially some of thr high notes is trance inducing (or just mesmerizing). Rite of Spring also. No wonder those 2 are on Disney’s Fantasia. On flip side, contemporary R&B, alternative, pop especially Rihanna makes me squirm and is like feeding me poison when I hear it, I react very negatively, and curse to myself when I hear it and make every effort to get out if the situation of having to continue hearing it. 

I saw a video explaining that people are attracted to repetition over through-composed music. In a way, all ternary and sonata forms are such. All generated to heghten emotion, but is it really just its drug impact?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Very interesting post.

I also feel like certain music has a therapeutic effect on me. If I have to listen to rap, country, metal, and many other types of music, I begin to feel vaguely unwell, restless, almost oppressed. My sense is that I'm in the presence of something primitive. 

I turn to Chopin, and with the first cool, clear notes it's as if I've reached an oasis of civilization, of peace and joy. It's my way to re-connect with beauty, with the heights of human aspiration.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

This reminded me of the series finale of "Father Ted" one of my favorite sitcoms. In it, a suicidal priest (played by Tommy Tiernan) is helped out of his depression by music and then plunged back into it by music. A quote from the Wikipedia article:

_In "Going to America", the final episode of the clerical sitcom Father Ted, Tiernan plays a young priest whose suicide attempt is foiled by Ted at "It's Great Being a Priest '98". He is later cured of depression by the "Theme From Shaft", but subsequently relapses after overhearing the Radiohead song "Exit Music (For a Film)"._






If you're not familiar with this wonderful Irish/English sitcom, I highly recommend it.


----------

